# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Flug FMO-TFS abzugeben, Hin 6.10. Rck 13.10.2017

## KIV

Moin!

Da ich frs stornieren quasi kein Geld zurck bekomme, verschenke ich den Mitflug hier einfach. Lediglich die Umbuchungsgebhren fr die Namensnderung (33 pro Strecke) muss bezahlt werden, s. Flygermania-Webseite.
Ich fliege selbst auch, nur der geplante Mitflieger leider nicht. 
Kontakt gerne ber osnabruecker77@freenet.de, danach gerne telefonisch.
(Zum gnstig wohnen gibt's in El Medano ein surf-hostel oder das Hotel-Carel und natrlich noch die beiden Hotels am Strand.)

VG, Stefan

----------

